# Monitor stands for a desktop? Zaor Miza?



## Viegaard (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello.

I have been looking around on the big web, and these seem to be the ones offering the highest height at close to 30CM.

Any other alternatives? Anyone who has these?

https://www.thomann.de/dk/zaor_miza_d_stand_grey_wenge.htm

/ Viegaard


----------



## tack (Dec 3, 2016)

Before I moved my monitors off the desk, I was using http://www.isoacoustics.com/?page_id=26 (these stands from IsoAcoustics). They only go up to about 22cm though.


----------



## samphony (Dec 3, 2016)

I can highly recommend the isoacoustics. The cool thing is they made a collaboration with ZAOR.

http://www.zaorstudiofurniture.com/news-isoacoustics/


----------



## Viegaard (Dec 3, 2016)

samphony said:


> I can highly recommend the isoacoustics. The cool thing is they made a collaboration with ZAOR.
> 
> http://www.zaorstudiofurniture.com/news-isoacoustics/



I need the 28CM though 22cm is too low


----------



## samphony (Dec 3, 2016)

Viegaard said:


> I need the 28CM though 22cm is too low


Just get in touch with them. They can build the one you need.


----------



## Viegaard (Dec 3, 2016)

samphony said:


> Just get in touch with them. They can build the one you need.



Custom build? Wont that cost a ton?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 3, 2016)

Wow.

Before spending that much money, you might look at Auralex Mopads. I've been using them for well over ten years, and I recommend them highly.

http://www.auralex.com/product/mopad-mopad-xl/


----------



## Viegaard (Dec 3, 2016)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Wow.
> 
> Before spending that much money, you might look at Auralex Mopads. I've been using them for well over ten years, and I recommend them highly.
> 
> http://www.auralex.com/product/mopad-mopad-xl/



I need it to lift the monitors at least 25 CM up, so thats out of the question


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 3, 2016)

What about using a stand? Maybe the Argosy with the Isoacoustics? Even though the Isoacoustics are great (almost completely stops vibrations on the base from my subwoofer), I would try to get something with quite a bit of mass in addition rather than just having something like that directly on your desk. Something either with sand or concrete.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 3, 2016)

Viegard, can you post a picture of your setup? You'll have to host it somewhere. I use Imgur.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 3, 2016)

By the way, those stands in the picture also don't look like they're 25 CM (which is just under 10" in the US).

But I'd like to see what's going on before suggesting anything.


----------



## tack (Dec 3, 2016)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> 25 CM (which is just under 10" in the US)


And, surprisingly, elsewhere in the world too.


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 3, 2016)

+1 on the IsoAcoustics as the decoupler. Couple of 10cm blocks of dense wood or stone and put the IsoAcoustics on top?


----------



## Klaus from Zaor (Dec 5, 2016)

The D'Stands exist in various versions, MIZA style or solid wood or White gloss. Height adjustable they improve sound and imaging, while providing less isolation than the Isoacoustics. The Isoplanes in the picture above only raise about 70-80 mm, so not the right solution in this case.


----------

